# Sub section for SMs?



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

ok, this is just a minor rant in the scheme of things

but does any1 else get confused on what a "1500 GT army" is in the SM section? i mean there are 5 variant lists that can happen

so would there ever be a need / want to further divide the SM army list section?

thoughts?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I have created a thread addressing this issue a few days ago.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70885



KingOfCheese said:


> Just an idea that i have seen work well on some other forums.
> 
> Each Marine codex now is a stand-alone, unlike back in 3rd ed.
> As a result, they play fairly different to each other, and their tactics and list structure is quite different.
> ...


----------

